# SumDay Vacations



## rrlongwell (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone heard of this group?


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 13, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Anyone heard of this group?



I've bought a couple of times from them with mixed results.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Dec 13, 2011)

To my knowledge he is a reseller.  He gets a lot of his inventory by working with a vacation club.  The vacation club gets you to buy into their club and agrees to sell your timeshare for you.  They tell you that you only have to pay the timshare transfer fee.   When you agree, and Sumday vacations sends you the paperwork, you find that the cost is significantly higher than the transfer fee.  I know because we tried it.  When we received his paperwork, we backed out.  From the selling standpoint, he is a rip off.  I don't have any information about buying from him.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 13, 2011)

scootr5 said:


> I've bought a couple of times from them with mixed results.



I noticed a couple of properties I may have been interested in.  However, their discriptions were a little confusing.  I.E.  A Club Wynham Access deeded ownership property (not sure this critter exists) and one up now as a Red Week Wyndham points sale.  They are not real fothcoming when asked a question.  How were their property descriptions in your cases?


----------



## 6scoops (Dec 13, 2011)

Debbyd57 said:


> To my knowledge he is a reseller.  He gets a lot of his inventory by working with a vacation club.  The vacation club gets you to buy into their club and agrees to sell your timeshare for you.  They tell you that you only have to pay the timshare transfer fee.   When you agree, and Sumday vacations sends you the paperwork, you find that the cost is significantly higher than the transfer fee.  I know because we tried it.  When we received his paperwork, we backed out.  From the selling standpoint, he is a rip off.  I don't have any information about buying from him.



Interesting, from a buying stand point, I can give high marks.  I was very pleased with their service.  I am curious how they get this inventory?

What is the name of The vacation club?  Is that the name?  Or which one are you talking about?


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 13, 2011)

Debbyd57 said:


> To my knowledge he is a reseller.  He gets a lot of his inventory by working with a vacation club.  The vacation club gets you to buy into their club and agrees to sell your timeshare for you.  They tell you that you only have to pay the timshare transfer fee.   When you agree, and Sumday vacations sends you the paperwork, you find that the cost is significantly higher than the transfer fee.  I know because we tried it.  When we received his paperwork, we backed out.  From the selling standpoint, he is a rip off.  I don't have any information about buying from him.



Thanks, not real surprising given from what I saw on the way he worded his timeshare descriptions.


----------



## slomac (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought from him and the transacation went very smooth and I got a great deal.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 13, 2011)

My buying experience with Sumday was very good as well.


----------



## antjmar (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought from him also via e-bay, he has a website also. Had some issues with his ad not being 100% accurate regarding maint. fees.  We mutually agreed to a resolution so I would recommend him.  Like any  purchase do your homework first!


----------



## ded4025 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just used them a few months ago and was very happy with our purchase.  Everything was as they said it would be.  We purchased a Starwoods SDO week.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 13, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I noticed a couple of properties I may have been interested in.  However, their discriptions were a little confusing.  I.E.  A Club Wynham Access deeded ownership property (not sure this critter exists) and one up now as a Red Week Wyndham points sale.  They are not real fothcoming when asked a question.  How were their property descriptions in your cases?



If _you_ know what you're buying, it can be good (since the descriptions are frequently incorrect). Do your homework as far as getting the estoppel from them. They do their own deed prep - I'm still waiting on a Wyndham from early September to make it through Wyn's title department.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 13, 2011)

And call the resort to confirm the details as well.  I purchased (then rescinded) a unit that was sold as 1-52.  Technically this was correct, however significant time periods could only be booked at short notice.  When I asked the resort how many units were usually available with that amount of time to book, they said 'virtually none'.  Sumday cancelled my purchase and refunded my money - but then listed the property the exact same way (1-52) again.  I'd buy from them again, but I'd make sure to make my phone calls before sending them any money next time - same goes for any other seller.


----------



## Lacardsfan (Dec 13, 2011)

Just bought three contracts from them in September...

One is already in my account and done
the other two are having a little bit of trouble. (Although it looks like Sumday will resolve them, hopefully quickly.)

Their customer service has been fantastic. I talked to Steve over there at the beginning and he gave me a great deal on two of the three that I bought. The other one I bought on Ebay. 

Sherry that handles the contract after it has been sold can be a bit on the slow side with responses. For instance.. I emailed her on Thursday of last week and have not heard back. 

All being said, I would definitely buy from them again in a heartbeat and would recommend. However, if the other two do not get resolved I will be back saying something different in a month.


----------



## antjmar (Dec 13, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Anyone heard of this group?


Here is a link with more info.  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130685&highlight=sumday


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 13, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Here is a link with more info.
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130685&highlight=sumday



Thanks.  Interesting set of posts on that and this thread.


----------



## mshatty (Dec 13, 2011)

I purchased an ebay TS from Sumday a couple of years ago and was very pleased.  It was a real smooth transaction and I thought good communicaiton.


----------



## vckempson (Dec 13, 2011)

Bought twice from them in the past year.  Include me in the happy camp with my experience with them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2011)

They are the best sellers I have found so far.  I just keep hoping for that exact timeshare I want.  I am only buying one more.  Really.


----------



## Larry (Dec 13, 2011)

mshatty said:


> I purchased an ebay TS from Sumday a couple of years ago and was very pleased.  It was a real smooth transaction and I thought good communicaiton.



Same here


----------



## jdunn1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought my timeshare from their website and the process was so easy, very laid back process.  The owner handles all the closing himself, but that is a good thing because he doesn't charge for it when you buy off his website.

Just used them for my second timeshare purchase, just used them as the closing company.  I was pleased as the buyer but my seller wasn't always pleased with them.  I can't comment on if my seller's issues were legit or not, I think my seller wanted the sale completed sooner than it could be done.

I happen to think Sumday is a very honest company to do buisnsess with.  I would purchase another timeshare from them in a heartbeat, if I needed another one and they had what I needed.

I've read numerous posts about sumday adds that are not completely accurate.  I do not think it is an attempt to fool anyone -- more I think they can and do make mistakes in their listings and fully expect you as the buyer to do some research.  For the reduced closing fees, I am more than happy to call a resort to confirm what I am buying is exactly what I expect.  To me, it is just a phone call and good peace of mind but I understand a buyer expecting the closing company to be near 100% accurate.


----------



## klpca (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently closed on a purchase with them as well. It was definitely a smooth and quick process. I would have no issues using them again. I asked a bunch of questions before I bought. All were answered accurately and quickly.


----------



## shaun401 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Add me to the satisfied list*

I bought one of my Wyndham contracts from them and everything went well.  I looking for them to get another TS that I'm interested in!


----------



## chriskre (Dec 14, 2011)

Just bought an RCI points resort at Grandview off of his site.
Closed very quickly.  I'm happy too.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 14, 2011)

[QUOTE/QUOTE]

Questions on the property discriptions are referred over to send by E-Mail.  Tried a E-Mail also, no response.  Accurate property discriptions must be a touchey subject with this re-seller.

Note to Moderator:  Would suggest mergiing this thread with the other one.

Update:  The reseller got in touch with me and sent me something called, "Wyndham Owners Interest Sheet".  This document shows the E-Bay listing that shows Club Wynhdam Access points as a deeded property as a Club Wyndham Access program.  He also indicated this was not a deeded property.  It is a certificate of ownership property.  The E-Bay listing is showing Smokey Mountain with a RCI number attributed to Smokey Mountain.  The Wyndham Owners Interest Sheet makes no reference to Smokey Mountains.  It is showing simply Club Wynhdam Access points.  The difference, as I understand it, has to do with Maintance Fees.  I believe that Smokey Mountain Maintance fees are less than the Club Wynhdam Access maintance fees.

I would think that E-Bay re-sellers would not intentionally misrepresent timeshare descriptions in order to possably get a sale.  This hurts not just their own reputation, but the whole of the re-sellers that use E-Bay.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a major problem with Sumday in the past.  I purchased an eBay timeshare from him and after I sent my payment, I discovered that the MFs were twice as high as they stated in the eBay ad.  When I called to cancel, we agreed that I would pay for his advertising and eBay fees and he would refund the rest of my payment.  

Well, a few months later, I got the deed in my mailbox with my name as the owner.  Through the whole transaction I signed nothing, but still got the deed with my name on it.  

If you do decide to purchase from them, I highly recommend verifying everything in their ad.  I learned a valuable lesson.

Needless to say, I would not recommend this group.  Also, their web site redirects potential buyers to TUG.  It wouldn't surprise me to see a link appearing soon to this thread because the previous one had quite a few negative comments.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

Also, just checked the recent update on their BBB rating and they currently have a C rating.  

A couple of years ago it was an F and then it was upgraded to a B.  Now it is sitting at a C.  You can read the comments on the site for additional information.

Again, this is a snapshot in time.  

http://www.bbb.org/southwestern-mis.../sumday-vacations-in-kimberling-city-mo-25324


----------



## Debbyd57 (Dec 14, 2011)

6scoops said:


> Interesting, from a buying stand point, I can give high marks.  I was very pleased with their service.  I am curious how they get this inventory?
> 
> What is the name of The vacation club?  Is that the name?  Or which one are you talking about?



The name is Vacation Travel Club


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 14, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> ... Well, a few months later, I got the deed in my mailbox with my name as the owner.  Through the whole transaction I signed nothing, but still got the deed with my name on it ..."
> 
> If you do not want the contract, and you signed nothing and they transferred the property to you anyway, I would file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and the State Consumer Protection Agency and if the State the Resort is in requires a Real Estate Licence to sell timeshares there, with them also.


----------



## theo (Dec 15, 2011)

*"Don't attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity alone"*



rrlongwell said:


> I would think that E-Bay re-sellers would not intentionally misrepresent timeshare descriptions in order to possibly get a sale.



The quoted title words are borrowed and are not my own, but they make a relevant point just the same.

With all of the cutting and pasting of content from one eBay auction listing to another, combined with a lack of solid knowledge about the widely varying details of the many different timeshare products they resell, I'm actually *more* surprised when eBay mega-sellers manage to get all the facts, descriptions and details *right*!


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 15, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I would think that E-Bay re-sellers would not intentionally misrepresent timeshare descriptions in order to possably get a sale.  This hurts not just their own reputation, but the whole of the re-sellers that use E-Bay.


I have not dealt with this reseller, but I saw this issue on quite a few eBay auctions last year when we were buying -- and from a number of resellers, not just one.

I think there are a variety of explanations for mistakes on listings, probably none of which have to do with the seller's integrity.  Sometimes they get erroneous info from the owner of the contract, sometimes they're just sloppy. But I contacted a bunch of eBay resellers doing my due diligence and I didn't see any indication of any intent to mislead.

A secondary problem is eBay's policies.  Once an auction is listed, eBay doesn't allow any changes -- even to correct obvious mistakes.  I noticed one that had the WRONG RESORT listed, and eBay wouldn't let the reseller change the listing in any way.


----------



## klpca (Dec 15, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> I have not dealt with this reseller, but I saw this issue on quite a few eBay auctions last year when we were buying -- and from a number of resellers, not just one.
> 
> I think there are a variety of explanations for mistakes on listings, probably none of which have to do with the seller's integrity.  Sometimes they get erroneous info from the owner of the contract, sometimes they're just sloppy. But I contacted a bunch of eBay resellers doing my due diligence and I didn't see any indication of any intent to mislead.
> 
> A secondary problem is eBay's policies.  Once an auction is listed, eBay doesn't allow any changes -- even to correct obvious mistakes.  I noticed one that had the WRONG RESORT listed, and eBay wouldn't let the reseller change the listing in any way.



I agree with you re: eBay. Lots of boo-boos on these listings so it is imperative that you ask questions first. I usually clarify things that look odd and will also ask a question that I already know the answer just to check their integrity.

One of the units we bought last year was a Maui unit listed as being in Kona.   I was glad I stumbled upon that one. It was a great fixed summer week and works perfect for us. I also bought a unit that was listed as having a free week. I called the resort directly to confirm that the week existed and discovered that there were *two* unused weeks! So sometimes the errors are in the buyers favor.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 15, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> A secondary problem is eBay's policies. Once an auction is listed, eBay doesn't allow any changes -- even to correct obvious mistakes. I noticed one that had the WRONG RESORT listed, and eBay wouldn't let the reseller change the listing in any way.


 
End the Auction and Re-List + $ 35.00 =  additional revenue for fleaBay


----------



## kev5982 (Dec 16, 2011)

I emailed the guy and he seemed very pleasant and answered all my questions about an auction on EBAY. It seems like you can tell him how many points you want and he will make you an offer before it goes to EBAY.

Kevin


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 16, 2011)

kev5982 said:


> I emailed the guy and he seemed very pleasant and answered all my questions about an auction on EBAY. It seems like you can tell him how many points you want and he will make you an offer before it goes to EBAY.
> 
> Kevin



Interesting business approach, throw some timeshares on E-Bay, take the inquiries and then sell direct, effectively cutting out the E-Bay fees to the re-seller.


----------



## kev5982 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep you can buy directly from him. Not sure if its the best price or not.


----------



## JeffBrown (Dec 18, 2011)

*A short explanation about ebay.*



rrlongwell said:


> [QUOTE/QUOTE]
> 
> The E-Bay listing is showing Smokey Mountain with a RCI number attributed to Smokey Mountain.  The Wyndham Owners Interest Sheet makes no reference to Smokey Mountains.
> 
> I would think that E-Bay re-sellers would not intentionally misrepresent timeshare descriptions in order to possably get a sale.  This hurts not just their own reputation, but the whole of the re-sellers that use E-Bay.



1.  Yes, our listing person made an error by stating in the listing that it was a deed.

2.  The ebay listing shows a particular resort because that is an Ebay requirement.  Our listing gets pulled 99 percent of the time if you try to list what is called a multiple location listing.  So, they require us to pick one resort in the system we are selling and make the listing about it.  We would much prefer it to be the other way.

3.  We are not trying to mis-represent anything.  Please understand that advertising errors are very common in ebay adverts.  Not because we want them to be, simply just from the volume of work that goes into each one.  For instance, to save time they cut and paste from other listings which is why on this listing it stated deeded instead of right to use.

Let me apologize to you for that but in this case the person dealing with you did exactly the right thing by sending you the verification/estoppel sheet we receive to verify what we are selling.  Those show the true and accurate facts of any property you are looking to purchase.

Sincerely
Jeff
SV


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 19, 2011)

sumdayvacations said:


> 3.  We are not trying to mis-represent anything.  Please understand that advertising errors are very common in ebay adverts.  Not because we want them to be, simply just from the volume of work that goes into each one.  For instance, to save time they cut and paste from other listings which is why on this listing it stated deeded instead of right to use.
> 
> Sincerely
> Jeff
> SV



Jeff - Perhaps 'advertising errors are very common in ebay adverts';  that doesn't mean your company has to be error-prone as well.  You could take the lead and double check your listings before they're finalized.  I was a little shocked you actually said this (it's like saying, 'we strive for the same mediocrity as everyone else').  I'll give you points for your chutzpah - but then I take them away for low work ethic.  Proof-reading/fact-checking - sounds like a nice job for someone entering the workforce.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 19, 2011)

bjones9942 said:


> Jeff - Perhaps 'advertising errors are very common in ebay adverts';  that doesn't mean your company has to be error-prone as well.  You could take the lead and double check your listings before they're finalized.  I was a little shocked you actually said this (it's like saying, 'we strive for the same mediocrity as everyone else').  I'll give you points for your chutzpah - but then I take them away for low work ethic.  Proof-reading/fact-checking - sounds like a nice job for someone entering the workforce.


 
+1

Well said.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe I'm more forgiving...I kind of like the idea that he's (SumDay)willing to come he and discuss things.

That said, yeah...there is just no reason to be repeating information that you know to be wrong, or fail to catch the most obvious defect.  I mean, come on, you guys know just as much as the rest of us.  Afterall, Sumday does attempt to portray itself as one of the better companies to do business with.  So, act like it.

BTW, the comment 'we strive for the same mediocrity as everyone else' should really sting *IF* you are concerned with your reputation here @TUG.

Personally, I think you do so don't let stupid stuff like that happen.  Or at least when it does, bend over backwards to fix it.


----------



## DaveHenry (Dec 20, 2011)

*Three positive experiences*

I've purchased three timeshares from Sumday and had positive experiences all three times.
Listings were accurate and paperwork was very fast.


----------



## cbn (Dec 23, 2011)

*resale  timeshare sellers*

Has anyone delt with great timeshare bargains. I can't seem to find the link where they talk about resellers.  Anyone talk about CJ (someone refered to where they read about them but I can't find)Help please.


----------



## Rancher (Dec 23, 2011)

*Happy With Experience*

I purchased a Bay Club unit on e-bay from Sumday and was very happy with their effort. It was purchased in October and has been converted to HGVC points already with those points in my account now so very happy with the turn around time.


----------



## JeffBrown (Dec 24, 2011)

*Merry Christmas*



Rob&Carol Q said:


> Maybe I'm more forgiving...I kind of like the idea that he's (SumDay)willing to come he and discuss things.
> 
> That said, yeah...there is just no reason to be repeating information that you know to be wrong, or fail to catch the most obvious defect.  I mean, come on, you guys know just as much as the rest of us.  Afterall, Sumday does attempt to portray itself as one of the better companies to do business with.  So, act like it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for stating you are more forgiving.  I have found that some on TUG are more critical of Sumday Vacations than other companies out there, probably because they can place a face with Sumday Vacations and can't place one with the big box transfer companies.  Hopefully that does not describe you.

I have a team of staff that verifies all the pertinent facts being represented on ebay.  I also have a team of staff that lists on ebay and our website.  Both teams continually check each other and I check both but it still never catches every error because there simply aren't enough hours in the day. I'm not going to have another heart attack over whether or not someone stated it was deeded instead of right to use, after all that's what this string was about.

The majority of our purchaser's are repeat timeshare owners and know what they are looking at in an advert.  I wish I could say we are perfect but I'm also a realist and know that it will never happen, that does not mean I'm placid, stagnant or mediocre in our pursuit of bettering our transfer process.

Atleast one of you cite my BBB report and I would like to state several things that are not commonly known.
1.  The BBB of Southwest Missouri will not allow any timeshare organization/service company to become a member if they started that company after the year 2000.  However they will allow timeshare developers.  I have tried to become  a member since 2003.  

2.  Please look more closely at the complaints I receive.  About half of them are not about Sumday Vacations, they are about a sales company that the person dealt with.  That sales company referred the client to Sumday to transfer their timeshare but the client thinks they bought Sumday, so the consumer files a complaint about sales issues and they think that Sumday was the sales company.  Our local BBB chapter will not remove those complaints from our record and place them on the appropriate sales company.  This greatly reduces the BBB's rating of Sumday Vacations

3.  The BBB of Southwest Missouri says that it rates businesses based upon volume.  For the year 2011, we dealt with 5,366 sellers and 6,892 buyers.  That is more than double the volume of several timeshare resorts in Branson, yet they have 3-7 times the complaints and an A rating.  Is that a fair rating system or one that allows the large corporations of timeshare to protect their image?

I have many times thought that I should do as some other transfer companies do, base their corporate office in some other state that allows timeshare companies to be accredited and also allows them more control of their rating.  If your not a member you are rated much more severely than a member.  I have chosen not to do that because I believe that it is wrong but I do believe my local BBB chapter is tainted.

Anyway, each year we get a little better, maybe one of these years we'll live up to everyone's standards.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 24, 2011)

sumdayvacations said:


> ... I'm not going to have another heart attack over whether or not someone stated it was deeded instead of right to use, after all that's what this string was about ...



I do not want to see you have a heart attack over this.  However, I cannot help but observe your firm still has posting(s) for Access points as deeded properties at Smokey Mountain.  The following are excerpts from your current listing on E-Bay.

	WYNDHAM CLUB ACCESS POINTS 67,000 SMOKY MOUNTAINS SEVIERVILLE, TENNESSEE
GREAT FAMILY SPOT, ENJOY THE SMOKY MOUNTAINS

Item condition:	--

Time left:	7d 20h (Jan 01, 201217:00:57 PST)

This Sale is for Ownership of Deeded Property.

If your firm continues to sell Club Wynhdam Access points as deeded properties at Smokey Mountain, I would request you stop because.  I think the ads unfairly expose the resort owners to problems.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 27, 2011)

sumdayvacations said:


> I'm not going to have another heart attack....



No...don't do that...it hurts like the dickens and then your State of Ohio,  Registered Dietician daughter won't let you eat anything that has the word "Alfredo" in it......and your Bride gets rather crabby about it too...

Trust me on that...


----------



## JeffBrown (Dec 27, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> WYNDHAM CLUB ACCESS POINTS 67,000 SMOKY MOUNTAINS SEVIERVILLE, TENNESSEE
> GREAT FAMILY SPOT, ENJOY THE SMOKY MOUNTAINS



Thank you for pointing it out and since it's bugging you we'll get it corrected.  Once we do are you going to bid?


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 27, 2011)

sumdayvacations said:


> Thank you for pointing it out and since it's bugging you we'll get it corrected.  Once we do are you going to bid?



My interest in this particular advertizing line is that I own two timeshares at this resort and am conserned about possable fall-out from owners that bought Club Wynhdam Access thinking it was a deeded property there.  Thank-you for taking steps to correct it.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 29, 2011)

sumdayvacations said:


> Thank you for pointing it out and since it's bugging you we'll get it corrected.  Once we do are you going to bid?



Just checked your E-Bay add on Wyndham Club Acess points as a deeded property.  I see your firm continues to use this approach even though you know that Club Wynhdam Access are not deeded properties.  So much for what your firm indicates on this site.  Someone periodically posts newspaper articals on Timeshare firms that engage in shakey practices.  Look forward to reading about one on your firm.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 29, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Just checked your E-Bay add on Wyndham Club Acess points as a deeded property.  I see your firm continues to use this approach even though you know that Club Wynhdam Access are not deeded properties.  So much for what your firm indicates on this site.



Robert -
You are blaming a eBAY issue on the resaler vendor. To list a real estate transaction for sale, the seller MUST list a location and it must be deeded. Just go check ALL the Worldmark listings.  Club Access has the same issue. 

Sumday Vacations does a decent job and stands behind it sales and listings. Plus, you don't have a horse's anything in this fight as YOU are not even in the market to buy a single resale point.

There are no other windmills on eBAY to try and tilt?


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 29, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Robert -
> You are blaming a eBAY issue on the resaler vendor. To list a real estate transaction for sale, the seller MUST list a location and it must be deeded. Just go check ALL the Worldmark listings.  Club Access has the same issue.
> 
> Sumday Vacations does a decent job and stands behind it sales and listings. Plus, you don't have a horse's anything in this fight as YOU are not even in the market to buy a single resale point.
> ...



Appriciate the attack ad on behalf of this re-seller.  Actually, as posted earlier, I do have an interest in not seeing Smokey Mountain used in this fashion.  I own two timeshares at this resort and am concerned that this sales practice not have a backfiring effect on this resort.  I do not subscribe to the theory that someone does not have an interest in re-seller's false, misleading, and/or fraudlant practices.  It could and probably does affect resale prices at the affected resorts and the industry as a whole.  I am sure E-Bay did not come up with the words that it was a deeded property for Access Points.  Nor, I am sure, did they select Smokey Mountains as the resort to indicated the deeded points were at.  P.S. in fact, I am actively shopping around for one additional timeshare unit and have been in contact with the sales staff of selected resorts and a couple of re-sellers.  As a earlier post from the reseller indicated (if I remember right, I did not go back and review for it).  That is what caught my initial attention about the timeshare in question.  If a deeded timeshare under the Club Wynhdam Access program actually existed, I would very much be interest in it, retail or re-sale.

By the way, at least one other group selling Vacation Club interests manages not to represent it as a deeded property.  You may want to visit this E-Bay link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3500-SHELL-...90607901918?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c611dc4de

I did what you suggested and reviewed a couple of Worldmark adds.  You might see that even with Worldmark ads on E-Bay, it can be done without representing it is a deeded property where it is not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WorldMark-W...00631459229?pt=Timeshares&hash=item45ff08059d


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 29, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Robert -
> You are blaming a eBAY issue on the resaler vendor. To list a real estate transaction for sale, the seller MUST list a location and it must be deeded. Just go check ALL the Worldmark listings.  Club Access has the same issue.
> 
> Sumday Vacations does a decent job and stands behind it sales and listings. Plus, you don't have a horse's anything in this fight as YOU are not even in the market to buy a single resale point.
> ...



I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I don't see anything on eBay restricting a timeshare listing to deeded properties only (in fact, there are hundreds of Mexico RTU properties listed at almost any time).  Here's what I did find (by checking eBay policy, not Worldmark listings):


			
				http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/travel.html said:
			
		

> Timeshare deeded properties or credits/points (not for rent)
> 
> Need to be listed in Real Estate >Timeshares for Sale category only
> The title of the listing must state the exact location and name of resort
> ...


That says if you are selling a deeded timeshare, it *must be* listed in Real Estate >Timeshares for Sale category only.  Doesn't say RTU units can't also be listed there.  If you have another eBay link I'd appreciate it if you posted it - I have a strange fascination with eBay policy.  BTW, nothing restricting RTU's here either.

Of course, there are also rules that are broken all the time - like Paypal's prohibition on payments for the sale of real property (see policy here).


----------



## vckempson (Dec 30, 2011)

Sumdayvacations said:


> 1. Yes, our listing person made an error by stating in the listing that it was a deed.
> 
> 2. The ebay listing shows a particular resort because that is an Ebay requirement. Our listing gets pulled 99 percent of the time if you try to list what is called a multiple location listing. So, they require us to pick one resort in the system we are selling and make the listing about it. We would much prefer it to be the other way.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/travel.html
> 
> Timeshare deeded properties or credits/points (not for rent)
> 
> ...




Wow!.  Look at that.  E-bay requires a location, just as Sumdayvacations indicated.  He's vindicated about having to have a location on the listing.  He's acknowledged that stating "deeded" was a mistake.  There's no indication of ANY willfull misrepresentation.  Jeff appears to be trying to do the right thing.  We all know that the entire process is fraught with confusion, often lacking in accurate information from the get go.  We've heard repeatedly that once the listing is up, you can't revise it, even to correct a mistake.  

I know none of us here ever make mistakes.  We live our lives in perfection with nothing ever done wrong.  When we go to work we're given accolades and bonuses every quarter because we do the work of 2 people with a zero error rate...     Give me a break!  Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.  All of those, or almost all of those who have worked with Sumday Vacations appear quite happy with them and the outcome.  Are all experiences perfect?  No.  But they've worked to make it right and have done exactly that in almost all situations that I've read about, including my own.  

There are enough real crooks in this business.  Go shine a light on them and stop beating up on on an honest guy trying to do the right thing.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 30, 2011)

vckempson said:


> ...



I am not sure an "Honest Guy"  would permit his company to continue advertizing a non-deeded property as a deeded one especially after it came to his attention.  Oh well, I guess I could be wrong.


----------



## learnalot (Dec 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I am not sure an "Honest Guy"  would permit his company to continue advertizing a non-deeded property as a deeded one especially after it came to his attention.  Oh well, I guess I could be wrong.



Longwell,

Did you see Jim's post #30 (not the seller, BTW).  He said that it is not possible to correct errors once the listing has gone up?  You might need to wait and see if they make the correction on NEW listings.  Also, YOU should know that there are no deeded CWA properties.  The whole POINT of CWA is that the deeds are held in trust.  You deal directly with Wyndham all the time.  Wyndham contracts have been on the resale market for a long time and have always been deeded.  CWA is new on the resale market and it seems like a reasonable mistake to me...and inconsequential to most people.  If you who should already know otherwise could think that a CWA contract might be deeded, I am not sure why you think someone else might not make the same mistake.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 30, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Longwell,
> 
> Did you see Jim's post #30 (not the seller, BTW).  He said that it is not possible to correct errors once the listing has gone up?


 
Is this really true?  I'm very skeptical.  I've sold items on eBay and was able to change the listing with no problem (and no extra fees).


----------



## vckempson (Dec 30, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Is this really true?  I'm very skeptical.  I've sold items on eBay and was able to change the listing with no problem (and no extra fees).



As I understand it, that is the case with real estate listings but not with other listings.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 30, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Longwell,
> 
> Did you see Jim's post #30 (not the seller, BTW).  He said that it is not possible to correct errors once the listing has gone up?  You might need to wait and see if they make the correction on NEW listings.  Also, YOU should know that there are no deeded CWA properties.  The whole POINT of CWA is that the deeds are held in trust.  You deal directly with Wyndham all the time.  Wyndham contracts have been on the resale market for a long time and have always been deeded.  CWA is new on the resale market and it seems like a reasonable mistake to me...and inconsequential to most people.  If you who should already know otherwise could think that a CWA contract might be deeded, I am not sure why you think someone else might not make the same mistake.



Do not rule out the possabilty that a few deeded access properties are out their.  I am not going into why I believe that is possable, but from what I know, it may be currently or may come to pass for a few timeshares in the near future  (To my knowledge, these would involve one or more WAAM properties.  One timeshare I inquired on a while ago did make a change to the listing after I asked about parking fees that were disclosed at a resort that did not have the fees).  Sorry, I should know to take the word of a re-seller over what I have seen for myself or have/have seen documents to the contrary.

By the way, the following is another E-Bay link.  This one is better than the other two because it is a Club Wyndham Access points auction.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250920190795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Club-Wyndha...50720839367?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2317a97ec7

According to earlier post(s), this firm had a BBB rating of F and currently is C.  So I would tend to agree that all of their activities may not be perfect.


----------



## vckempson (Dec 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Sorry, I should know to take the word of a re-seller over what I have seen for myself or have/have seen documents to the contrary.



You believe everything the Wyndham people tell you, so why wouldn't believe everthing that the re-sellers tell you?


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 30, 2011)

vckempson said:


> You believe everything the Wyndham people tell you, so why wouldn't believer everthing that the re-sellers tell you?



Why not.  What the heck.  Believe but verify.

A great example of this is the Sumday E-Bay listing for Vintage Landing.  I called the number on the add for the resort.  They advise they have no association with Vintage Landing.


----------



## vckempson (Dec 30, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> By the way, the following is another E-Bay link.  This one is better than the other two because it is a Club Wyndham Access points auction.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250920190795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> .



It's also listed under "accomodations - timeshare " and not "real estate - timeshares".  Not sure that's accurate either.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations to Sumday Vacations for their getting 4 bidders on the following property:

"WYNDHAM CLUB ACCESS POINTS 67,000 SMOKY MOUNTAINS SEVIERVILLE, TENNESSEE … This resort is affiliated with RCI (Resort condominiums International) … Buy here for less and save thousands compared to current timeshare pricing.   This Sale is for Ownership of Deeded Property ..."

I guess mis-representing timeshare discriptions works for E-Bay auctions (This property is not a deeded property at Smokey Mountains Tennessee.  Maybe people should head the recent RCI warning) (see an extract below).

“RCI values its members and supports efforts by the American Resort Development Association Resort Owners’ Coalition (ARDA-ROC) to help timeshare owners navigate through the secondary market. While some entities are legitimate resellers or rental agents of timeshare inventory, others are not. For additional information, RCI members may wish to consult with their club or resort or visit ARDA-ROC’s Timeshare Resale Resource Center at http://www.ardaroc.org/roc/resource-library/default.aspx?id=2645”


----------



## tchr54 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi All,
I have read with great interest what has been said about this company.  I too have bought from them, but no one has stated whether or not they have used them to sell a timeshare.  I would be interested to see how many of us have used them.  When I bought from them, they were professional, fast and answered all the questions I had.  I now would like to see how they fare on the other side of the counter- so to speak....
Thanks for your time
Ed and Kay
Clinton, Mo


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 2, 2012)

tchr54 said:


> ... I would be interested to see how many of us have used them.  When I bought from them, they were professional, fast and answered all the questions I had.  I now would like to see how they fare on the other side of the counter- so to speak....



Do not know on the seller side, one posting I saw indicted he sold on behalf of at least one developer on timeshares that they took in trade.  Also, the following in an interesting thread, look towards the bottom.  According to the post, the buyer bought one thing and was given another.  To get what he orginally bought would be $1,000 extra.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...tions-has-anyone-had-any-experience-them.html


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 6, 2012)

My complements to Sumday Vacations.  Just looked at a couple of newer postings on E-Bay.  I saw that deeded interest deeds were described in the ad from what appears to be the legal discription.  They described the units that a fractional interest was owned in.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 19, 2012)

Interesting thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1231204#post1231204


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164444


----------



## melschey (Feb 9, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> My complements to Sumday Vacations.  Just looked at a couple of newer postings on E-Bay.  I saw that deeded interest deeds were described in the ad from what appears to be the legal discription.  They described the units that a fractional interest was owned in.



You have read his ebay adds very carefully. His WorldMark ads are very deceiving. He has a add now for a 8000 credit WM membership. When you read the fine print it is really only a 6000 credit membership with only 2000 credits to transfer and 6000 credits to borrow making 8000 credits available for immediate use. 

It should be advertised as a 6000-credit membership with 2000 credits to transfer and 6000 to borrow not as an 8000-credit membership. 

His ads consistently use the total credits available and really should only use the amount of credits you get annually. He then should state how many are available for immediate use.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 9, 2012)

All seller have their issues.  None are perfect.  Sumday is way more responsible than most.  I have dealth with them multiple times.  One time there was a problem which was quickly worked out.

George


----------



## melschey (Feb 9, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> All seller have their issues.  None are perfect.  Sumday is way more responsible than most.  I have dealth with them multiple times.  One time there was a problem which was quickly worked out.
> 
> George



I wouldn't be afraid to business with Sumday. I know many ebay adds are misleading. I just think you have to read his adds very carefully.  I was interested in adding a 8000 credit account to my existing account and it was only after reading the fine print very carefully that I found out that it was only a 6000 annual account and it only had 2000 credits to transfer. The 6000 to borrow have no value because you will have to pay the MFS on those. If I wanted a 6000 credit account and if the price is right I would not hesitate to buy from Sumday. 

Timeshares Angles would advertise this as a 6000 credit account with 2000 credits in the bank and 6000 credits to borrow which I believe is the way it should be done.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 10, 2012)

melschey said:


> ... I know many ebay adds are misleading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## melschey (Feb 10, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> melschey said:
> 
> 
> > ... I know many ebay adds are misleading
> ...


----------



## brigian (Feb 10, 2012)

melschey said:


> rrlongwell said:
> 
> 
> > melschey said:
> ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 10, 2012)

seans0302 will have an unhappy buyer from the Wyndham Sea Gardens 231,000 auction. The winning bid was $750 (45 bids) with MFs "billed" as of $899.16.

The question which I raised DAYS ago and they answer correctly the second time I pushed it back on them was NEVER listing on the eBAY listing: No, the *2012 Special Assessment of $650 has NOT been paid.*

I hope the buyer likes the real number of $2299.16.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 10, 2012)

brigian;1243110 ... The worst part is once I complained to the seller and asked what he would do about it said:
			
		

> Also, do not forget a BBB complaint against the re-seller as a warning to others about the re-seller.


----------



## JeffBrown (Feb 11, 2012)

*Sumday Vacations Response*



brigian said:


> melschey said:
> 
> 
> > rrlongwell said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshineguy66 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Timeshare transfer*



6scoops said:


> Interesting, from a buying stand point, I can give high marks.  I was very pleased with their service.  I am curious how they get this inventory?
> 
> What is the name of The vacation club?  Is that the name?  Or which one are you talking about?



I can tell you where they get their inventory, from people like me who give it away. My timeshare is paid off but my wife and I don't use it. We don't want to pay monthly maintenance fees. Companies like Sumday charge us to transfer the deed and then charge buyers a reduced price to buy it.


----------

